# Our New puppy :)



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

I've not been on here for a good while, but wanted to share my pics of our new puppy, his kennel name is "FIREMOON MON MEILLEUR AMI AVEC MARVELROTT." Pet name a bit easier lol and is known as Foley 

DAM: CH. Riviere De Diamant avec Firemoon
SIRE: Hanbar Matcho JW.

I had the pleasure of watching his dam get her third CC at LKA and her owners were stoked as anyone would be, I've admired this girl in the ring for sometime and we all feel privileged to have one of her pupsters, and his sire is also doing very well in the show ring at the moment and turning into a very promising male 

Foley lives with my good friend and we have him in co ownership with her and he's coming along nicely


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2012)

aw Foley is gorgeous. Congratulations on your new addition.


----------



## Kazastan (Sep 2, 2011)

Hello you, long time no see.

Congratulations on your new arrival, hope you and Katie have lots of fun with him


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Kazastan said:


> Hello you, long time no see.
> 
> Congratulations on your new arrival, hope you and Katie have lots of fun with him


 not seen anyone in awhile, been busy with other stuff lol, yeah Katie is stoked as we are, hopefully future is rosy  xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Adorable Baby pup, Hope your getting lots of regular cuddles too, must be hard having co-ownership sometimes, especially with such a cuddly pup.


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Adorable Baby pup, Hope your getting lots of regular cuddles too, must be hard having co-ownership sometimes, especially with such a cuddly pup.


Ah thanks, yeah we try and get down to see him regularly lol but my he's grown lots, he's just over 9 weeks now and we just adore him, he's in really good hands with my friend and she deserves some happiness as well after everything she's been through with her other boy, so it worked out well for both of us 

Hope u r keeping well Sled dog hotel


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

My lil Babies said:


> aw Foley is gorgeous. Congratulations on your new addition.


Awe thank you, hope u r well


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Ditsy42 said:


> Ah thanks, yeah we try and get down to see him regularly lol but my he's grown lots, he's just over 9 weeks now and we just adore him, he's in really good hands with my friend and she deserves some happiness as well after everything she's been through with her other boy, so it worked out well for both of us
> 
> Hope u r keeping well Sled dog hotel


Not doing too bad thank you. Glad its working out well with little Un or not so little Un by the sound of it!!

The do grow so quick dont they? Even seem to overnight especially the large breeds. I remember Kobi as a pup, I use to look at him and think Im sure you didnt come up to there on me a couple of days ago.

Nice to hear from you again after so long too, especially with such happy news.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

He looks adorable, congratulations


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Awe he's lovely but I could never co own - want my dogs *all to myself*, lol!  Do you have to ask permission for certain things, like if you wanted to take him to a particular show, stud him etc? Don't know how it works and what if you ever fall out - that'd be awful!


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Malmum said:


> Awe he's lovely but I could never co own - want my dogs *all to myself*, lol!  Do you have to ask permission for certain things, like if you wanted to take him to a particular show, stud him etc? Don't know how it works and what if you ever fall out - that'd be awful!


Well it's easier co owning a male rather than a bitch lol that's for sure, and there is no hidden agenda with my friend, she simply wanted a pup  no we have a contract in place regarding shows etc and if we stud him out, but we won't do that unless he is successful in the ring and only after health tests etc, also his breeder will have 2 agree to lift restrictions and she has some very stringent rules which we will abide by as we respect her greatly, nothing is ever guaranteed but he's got some excellent lines in his pedigree so we will see, my friend loves her boys, she was on the wait list for him actually, but her boy Axel, litter brother to my two had 2 cruciates go b4 he was 10 mths old, he has also been diagnosed with HD and double Entropian, so her money went on him sadly, so we had the money but no room 4 another at this time, she had the room an lots of love to give, so works out great 4 both of us


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Awww, I'm sitting here smiling to myself. How lovely for you Ditsy. I wish you well with Foley and I look forward to reading your funny and knowledgeable posts again - missed those!


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

8tansox said:


> Awww, I'm sitting here smiling to myself. How lovely for you Ditsy. I wish you well with Foley and I look forward to reading your funny and knowledgeable posts again - missed those!


Hey Christine, hope u an the boys r doing well, nice to see u r still on here, I've been away for awhile recuperating, but back now and will catch up with all my Rottie friends


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm a greedy old goat ya see and won't share my Flynn with anyone, not even my kids  in his four years no one but has ever taken him out, fed him or told him off - all out of bounds lol! Probably why he's a git sometimes but I don't care cos he's all mine! :ihih:


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Malmum said:


> I'm a greedy old goat ya see and won't share my Flynn with anyone, not even my kids  in his four years no one but has ever taken him out, fed him or told him off - all out of bounds lol! Probably why he's a git sometimes but I don't care cos he's all mine! :ihih:


LOL, well I already have 4 here so more than busy enough with them and I love each n every one of them an do everything for them as well, nowt would get done otherwise lol, but my friend has been through so much heartache with Axel she deserved her puppy she had planned for, and she's over the moon with him, so makes me happy that she's happy, she will show him anyhow as I can't due to my disability so it has really worked out well  Axel is also doing well, still needs an op for his eyes, but he's progressing really well so life is good


----------



## Kazastan (Sep 2, 2011)

Ditsy I am sure all will be fine regarding co-ownership I own 3 of my 4 Rotts in joint ownership with their breeder as well as a Cairn with the same very reputable breeder and she never interferes with anything I do. 

Also as you say your co-ownership with your friend involves no hidden agendas and you have both gone in eyes wide open and more the wiser. Look forward to seeing you both at shows with your new puppy


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I think what Flynn's been through with his hip replacements is what's made him all the more special. Maybe you shouldn't have favourites but the other's don't know do they? My kids do though and know full well who gets all the attention and most of my heart! :blush2:


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Malmum said:


> I think what Flynn's been through with his hip replacements is what's made him all the more special. Maybe you shouldn't have favourites but the other's don't know do they? My kids do though and know full well who gets all the attention and most of my heart! :blush2:


Awe I didn't know your Flynn had been through hip replacements, hope he's doing ok now, yeah it's hard watching them go through it, Axel was always my fav puppy and he showed such promise in the show ring, all the more heart breaking for my friend as Axel was her introduction to the breed and showing  and he's special all right lol  my first girlie was my all time fav Rottie, she had such character and real good breeding, I luv all my dogs, but she took some of my heart with her when I lost her, Cara also holds my heart, she is a joy to live with, very easy and yep they come b4 the kids here an all lol


----------



## crazyhorse (Nov 1, 2011)

good luck with Foley m8, look forward to getting cuddles xx


----------



## Miss chief (Jun 24, 2011)

Ah so this is the little man Kaz was talking about! Hope you have a better time with this one Ditsey, such as shame about all the problems you have had with you other dog. Keep posting the pictures whilst he is growing up


----------



## harry12 (Feb 20, 2012)

Awwwww he looks adorable!


----------



## fogy (Jun 26, 2011)

He looks great your gona have loadsa fun


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Foley looks gorgeous and I love his name too! :001_wub:
Good luck with him, does your friend live nearby so you can see lots of him?


----------

